# electrocution in kansas



## ckliff (Sep 7, 2004)

The day started rough when I heard about this on the radio news. Here it is out of the newspaper...

"A 53 year-old Lyons man was electrocuted Monday while trimming trees.
"Allen Altenbaumer was performing contracted tree trimming in the 100 block of West 7th Street in Raymond when the boom of his bucket truck apparently became entangled with a power line carrying 7,200 volts, the Rice County Sheriff's office reported.
"Altenbaumer jumped from the truck and went to the cab, but when he grabbed the door handle he became connected to the electrical current and was unable to free himself. A teenager assisting Altenbaumer ran to a neighbor's house to call 911; when he returned, Altenbaumer had fallen to the ground and was not breathing.
"Altenbaumer was transported to Lyons Hospital where he was pronounced dead."

I met Allen a little over a year ago. We occasionally helped each other out when he needed a climber or when I needed a bucket. I'm kinda numb right now, and just praying to God that others out there will stay alive by learning from this...


----------



## NeTree (Sep 7, 2004)

Let me see if I understand this...

He was fine until he grabbed the door handle?

Condolensces to his family.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 7, 2004)

Why in the world did he touch the thing after he'd already made a successful egress from it?


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

You don't know what will happen until it happens! 
You think you know what you will do but that is the first mistake.
Rest in peace!
Be safe boy's
Later
John


----------

